# Vega Pro 50 Table Saw Fence Installed on JET TS



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got in the Vega Pro 50 Fence. Installation instructions could be better. The diagram showed and labled the pieces but not the hardware. I know idea what screw went where. Not terribly difficult but just an annoyance. In fact, I mostly used fasteners I already had.

I installed the fence on my Jet JTWS-10CW. The Vega site said you can install this in 15 minutes under the right conditions. Those right conditioons must be if you had installed it before LOL. It took me 2 hours . Mostly because I was going slow and did not like the directions. Two coffee breaks were included in this time.

The micro adjustment is pretty cool and works as advertised. I started on a table which I will finish tonight. So, if anyone asks....the Vega Pro fence system does work on older jets. SPacing between holes for installation is 16 to 16.5 inches.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So what was the deal with the old fence?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> So what was the deal with the old fence?


When I got the saw there was no back rail which I had to fabricate. I did not like it that there was no hold down for the rear part. It has been unaccurate sometimes. It would go out of parrelel with the miter slot and blade. Just got annoying haveing to do a test cut before I started on a project to make sure it was good or having to adjust it. I got the saw for 100 bucks I think 2 years ago. Say is great and the fence....if brand new, would be great. The previous owner did not take care of it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there a question here? Or what is the purpose of the post?

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I put this under tool reviews. If it is not applicable, then have someone delete it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Isn't the old fence a biesemeyer clone?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mengtian said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I put this under tool reviews. If it is not applicable, then have someone delete it.


OH, OK.. that makes sense. I never look at any topic other than wood turning. If I see wood turning I just do not look any further.

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Isn't the old fence a biesemeyer clone?


I guess it is..not quite sure what qualifies as a clone. Anyway, it was a pain. 

Finally got down with the extension table. I am thinking about building a cabinet around the saw and putting shelves in under the extension table this weekend.


----------

